# November 2019 - 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in November, goodluck everybody,

Sharry


----------



## Pucca2018 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi Sharry, thanks for seeing up the thread!

I'm now in my 2ww and will test in early November. Anyone else in the same boat??

X


----------



## CortneyWil (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks sharry for the new thread.

Pucca2018, I’m only 1dp5dt and my test day is the 7th.


----------



## Pucca2018 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi CortneyWil, congrats on being pupo. It is such an arduous journey that even getting to pupo state feels like an achievement right?? I'm on 1dp4dt and OTD is on the 6th. Fingers crossed we get our bfps. 

What are you doing to keep yourself distracted? My cat keeps me entertained and calm x


----------



## CortneyWil (Aug 6, 2012)

Pucca, awww congratulations too on being pupo, will you hold out til test date?
I had a natural fet so AF is due a week today which is before otd, I’m debating testing weds so I’ll be 5dp5dt as that’s what I last time and got my bfp and now my son is 3 in January.

Fingers crossed we get our bfp.. 

Awww lovely you have a cat, I have no pets to distract me so I’m just taking day by day lol x


----------



## Pucca2018 (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks Cortney   I am not sure to be honest. I am debating if I should test early to see this time as last time I waited till OTD only to see my faint lines and then my chemical pregnancy which was just heartbreaking. I feel like maybe I should test early and continue to test till OTD just so that I'm a little bit in control of my emotions? But then again if it's negative will it just prolong my misery until OTD?? Fingers crossed indeed!

Wow you can get a positive as early as 5dp5dt? Congrats on your baby boy! Makes me really happy to hear about IVF success stories.

I got a call from my embryologist today to be told that none of my other embryos survived to blasto so we have none to freeze from this cycle. I feel really sad from this but trying to keep my head straight and remember that I have a real chance at getting pregnant so need to keep positive. My doc transferred two embryos so just hoping at least one sticks! 

I hope you have a nice sunday, the weather is nice today. x


----------



## CortneyWil (Aug 6, 2012)

Pucca, sorry to hear about your chemical, that must be so devastating for you 😢I really pray that this time it’s a bfp for you. 

Sorry to hear about your Frosties, sounds like you have the best embryo inside you. Have you any symptoms? I know it’s early but I have weird feeling in tummy and feel sick and have weird taste in mouth. I remember having the weird taste in mouth last time.

You could try and hold out until 9/10dp4dt? Then see if lines get darker each day?

Sending hugs x


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey ladies.. my OTD is Nov.. but I’ll so test early.. 

I am trying for a sibling.. currently 3dp3dt after a natural cycle with one embie! 

Oh the wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Pucca2018 (Oct 22, 2018)

Courtney - thanks *hug* its been a tough few days but trying to hold onto some hope. I just seeing between dreams and despair! I think I might test 10dp4dt as I'm sure if it's a keeper it'll show bt then? Have to hide it from the hubby, he thinks we're should only do it on the OTD. I guess he has a point since we did have an early miscarriage last time. I think it's easier to deal with a negative than a miscarriage. 

I haven't had any symptoms apart from the odd cramps but that could also be from the egg collection? I hope that weird taste in your mouth is a real sign! So hard not to symptom spot right? How are you feeling now?

Dozy - welcome and congrats on being pupo! When's your OTD? Mine is on 6th Nov. 

What are you ladies doing to keep yourself distracted? I think work helps to keep busy during the day. In the evenings I'm just watching comedies to keep to happy vibes going. X


----------



## Pucca2018 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi ladies,  any updates? I'm going a bit crazy today, I've got 5 days to go until OTD. I have cramps and feel like this will be a BFN. :-( 

X


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

BFP today for me  . Good luck everyone


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Pucca.. hang in there my OTD is the same as yours.. tho I’ve had a line on a poas trying hard not to get hopes up.. bloods on Tuesday, see where I go from there xx

Tigs.. congratulations !!


----------



## Loopie Lou (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi ladies,
I am going to join you on your November wait! I'm due to take my test at the end of the week. I think I'm going to just do the blood test rather than stick test this time. It will be my third time.
I am feeling pretty rotten on all these hormones! What about everyone else? I am with a different clinic this time so a different lot of hormones. I don't know what's normal and what's not, can anyone advise? Im not sleeping well, feel bloated and uncomfortable in my uterus during the night especially. The feeling is similar to a heavy period for me so I am presuming it the oestrogen I'm on keeping my lining thick. However a small part of me is worried I am overreacting to drugs. 
For the couple of days post transfer I felt pretty bad and since then I've felt pretty ok other than this accumulation of bloating and period like feeling. I can't help think that the bad couple of days post transfer was my body saying 'hey what the hell is this youve put in me? Have that back!' then my body's felt better after ridding it. Now I just feel like I'm pumped full of hormones for no reason and I can't wait to get off them. I know that's a defeatest negative attitude but my body is having a crap time! As I'm sure a lot of people can appreciate! 
Wishing everyone lots of luck x


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

My last (successful) IVF pregnancy I had continued period like cramps for quite a few weeks, and seem to be getting them now, especially in the evening and I think this is when I am relaxing I am noticing them more.  Also quite bloated because of all of the medication, so it all sounds normal to me


----------



## Pucca2018 (Oct 22, 2018)

Tigs - Big congratulations to you! How are you feeling? I hope your pregnancy goes well. Thanks, I hope I am as lucky as you! X

Dozydaisy - Oh congratulations to you too! I hope the line keeps in getting darker. Are you testing every day now? I've had a few better days, just keeping myself busy and trying to reframe my thought process. Whatever happens will happen. I will be waiting till OTD, got 3 sleeps to go. I think I will also get a beta test on Wednesday as I don't trust the stick. X

Loopie Lou - Welcome! How are you feeling today? I'm with you on the blood tests, I will also get that in addition to the urine test. I got an early miscarriage last time so I'm wary of positive results. Just gotta take one step at a time! Sorry to hear you're feeling really crap. It's all the ****ty hormones, our bodies are going through so much! I've been having on and off cramps, no sore boobs though. I've kind of given up on reading too much into the symptoms as they could just be progesterone. I've been tolerating the oil injections better lately so that's one upside. You can rant away here, that's what it's for! I really appreciate the support from the ladies on the forum. 

As for me, I'm just keeping on going. I swing between real positivity and exhaustion. 3 sleeps to go and then I'll know. Trying to plan my next cycle already if this doesn't work. Also making xmas plans so that's good. I'm so exhausted in the evenings but hope it's a good sign. Sending positive vibes to everyone! 

X


----------



## Loopie Lou (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks Tiggs and Pucca and fingers crossed for everyone! 
I just can't sleep properly and am very easily enraged by anything stupid hubby does like eat my Cadbury dime bar and not replace it! This is the first time I've felt really hormonal in a ragey way! I'm keeping a lid on it as much as I can and telling myself bits just the copious amounts of hormones! 
Generally I feel bloated and have feelings in my uterus like twangs when I'm active. I cant read anything into it so just have to distract myself. 
Same as you pucca I'm thinking ahead already, as always, to the next round and when I might feel ok for it. Jan /Feb hopefully. 
What is your advice from clinics for test day? Mine is to just arrange a prg and HCG test on the test day. Not necc to have a stick test.  I'm seeing my doctor tomorrow and hoping they can book me in on the NHS to do this (private IVF) for Friday but I'm not sure even if they'll agree, or have an appointment for that day! Then it's the wknd and I sure as hell can't wait until Monday, partic as my clinic want to advise on any change of meds.


----------



## Pucca2018 (Oct 22, 2018)

Loopie Lou - its all the hormones and the nerves! I do feel for the partners, but they got to accept it lol at least they're not physically and mentally going through this! The symptoms you describe sound like pregnancy or progesterone, same with all of our symptoms. Just hope it's a good sign for you. What are you doing to keep yourself distracted? My clinic told me to do a stick test and then go for a blood test on the day (deffo if it's a negative and optional to go if it's a positive and I need more reassurance). So I've decided I will go in for your blood test either way to see the hcg levels. When is it your OTD?

My OTD is tomorrow and I'm so scared to test. I haven't done it early as I don't want to have prolonged anxiety. I have been getting up to pee at 5am every day for 3 days now, but I think that's more anxiety than a real symptom. This happened last time when I had my early miscarriage so I'm afraid of reading too much into it. My boobs feel heavy but no pain or tingle. Still cramping and tired in the evenings. I felt so distracted yesterday, I could barely work. I'm not sure how I will get through today, I have so much work to do but my head is so unfocused! Anyhow I just hope my result tomorrow is conclusive, i don't want another in between result with days of misery. :-( I keep on telling myself, whatever is meant to happen will happen and one day I will have my baby. Fingers crossed for all of us!

Hope everyone else is doing ok. X

Ps: Sorry about the typos, I post on my phone!


----------



## Loopie Lou (Apr 4, 2018)

Pucca I'm thinking of you on your test day and wishing you well either way the dice rolls. Thanks for the info on advice from your clinic re tests, that helps confirm what I need to do as my advice from the clinic seemed contradictory. I saw my doctor this morning and they, probably predictably,won't give me tests for HCG and prg. I may have had some luck seeing my usual doctor as she's been really supportive. So now I'll have to seek private blood tests, more money, hey ho!
My test day is Friday. To distract myself, during the day at work it's not a problem as I'm busy doing lots of different practical things. In the evening I give it some attention to make sure I'm not messing anything up, look on FF , maybe Google something re fertility , then I'm busy cooking, cleaning or home yoga, then Tele then bed! I think I'm good at blocking out thoughts, which can be to my detriment. I'll be a mess Friday I'm sure
X


----------



## Pucca2018 (Oct 22, 2018)

Loopie lou - Aww thanks, appreciate your kind wishes. Shame about the doctors not giving you three blood tests. The costs just add up don't they?! Oh good luck for Friday, wishing you a very positive result!! Your distraction plan sounds good. I was able to do that last week but the last 2 days I feel really anxious. I've been having weird vivid dreams too lol. I think it's not a bad thing to block out thoughts, it must help with the ruthless ivf process. I overthink and have to really stop myself. I will do more yoga tonight, it should help. Hope your day goes will x

I have a different symptom today, I have creamy thick white discharge (sorry tmi). Is this normal?? Didn't have this last time. I still have AF pains so I hope it's not game over for me. 

Wishing everyone good luck!! X


----------



## Postivevibes (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi All

1 week down and 1 week to go before testing- had a progestrone test to check levels and they are looking encouraging. 

Goodluck to everyone testing 

It's a long wait!!!!


----------



## Pucca2018 (Oct 22, 2018)

Positivevibes- Good to hear the blood levels are promising. Well done on getting through three first week,  hope the next one goes well!

Thank you, I hope so too! X


----------



## Loopie Lou (Apr 4, 2018)

Welcome positivevibes!
Pucca new symptoms is an interesting addition   you never know! Change sounds good from my perspective if you haven't changed meds but what do I know. I recon I will start to unravel in the days before test day. It's a long old week!


----------



## Pucca2018 (Oct 22, 2018)

Quick update from me - it's a negative. I feel so heartbroken and exhausted. I have to go in the clinic to check blood levels to confirm negative result now. It's going to be a horrible day. 

I hope you ladies have better luck x


----------



## Loopie Lou (Apr 4, 2018)

Oh pucca I'm sorry to hear that. I really feel for you. Have a good cry and then some, then make sure you plan something fun for you and your closest to do. Xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Pucca.. I’m so sorry hun.. I think I’ve just commented on a diff thread.. I wish you’d had diff news!!!

How is everyone else doing?xx


----------



## Pucca2018 (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks Loopie Lou and Dozydaisy, I am devastated but trying to come to terms with it. I hope you ladies have a good tww and get BFPs. Sending positive vibes x


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

So sorry to hear that Pucca


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Pucca, so sorry to hear of your BFN  

A little late to the party, but I'm in the 2WW for baby #2. OTD is 20th

Have been very good so far about keeping my mind off it, but the closer OTD gets the more nervous I get. Currently experiencing lots of cramping, back ache and my sense of smell is going into overdrive! But really trying not to get my hopes up as it took me 6 IVF cycles to get my son so I doubt I'll be lucky for #2 to come around so quickly


----------



## Postivevibes (Sep 4, 2018)

Sorry to hear of some people’s news & & sending all good wishes their way.

For me i tested & much to our surprise & delight it is a BFP. I’m incredibly grateful, been to the Dr’s now & a scan is booked. 

Hoping everyone gets their wish soon.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi ladies. Can I join?
I lost my baby boy at 22.5 weeks in April this year so it feels very strange to be back on the 2ww. I'm day 5 of 5dt and really feel like it hasn't worked. I've been waking up drenched in sweat which is classic Af is on her way sign, I also had some period type pains yesterday. My official test date isn't until next Sunday!
Has anyone else had night sweats? I'm on lubion injections and the cyclogest pessarys x


----------



## njay (Aug 21, 2019)

needing hope - i transferred 2 DE on 18th Nov so im now 8dpt - i couldnt wait and caved and have tested 3 times all negative 
i am looking for experiences of positive results after 8 day post transfer as im going a bit crazy i have to say!!
this 2ww is awful even worse when i keep getting negatives 
thanks everyone


----------



## kara83 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi there

I'm currently 7dp5dt and just caved and tested and it was negative. It was a FET DE blast. Trying to tell myself it might still be too early but super gutted. My OTD isn't until 11dp5dt so think I will be testing everyday until then now 

Fingers crossed for you! There are definitely people that get late positives so there is still hope.

xx


----------



## FranWillow (Nov 15, 2019)

Hi ladies, 

I just found this thread and thought I should add myself - even if my DE FET was 13 Nov, so quite some time ago. I had a HCG shot the morning after my FET and then another one later in the day so when I POAS now it's positive. and even if I can't trust this result, it's still gives me a nice feeling to see two lines. According to my calculations all HCG from the injections should be out in a couple of days...

Question: If you have a BFN urine test, do your clinics still insist on a blood test? I'm just thinking that it's such a waste of money...Last time I thought I found a private walk-in clinic where I could just do the blood test, but then they instesd on a GP consultation to obtain the results - so all in all it was £ 150!! And after POAS I knew all along that it would be negative...


Kara83 & njay - best of luck with your DE FET! Which date did the clinic give you as a cut off date? 

Tinky27 - sorry to hear about your loss. I can't imagine what you've been through. I wish you all the best for this cycle. When are you testing? I've had night sweats - it's awful. I don't want to scare you but for me it was caused by early menopause. If you're only experiencing it during a cycle, it's probably just the fluctuation of the hormones.


----------



## kara83 (Mar 10, 2017)

FranWillow - Lovely to hear from someone also trying for a sibling with DE. 2 lines 13dp transfer sounds very positive so fingers crossed it isn't the HCG shot and sticks for you! My clinic don't do blood tests. I just have to POAS 11dp 5dt and email them the result, which is Saturday for me. Is simple but does stress me out that there's a small chance I could be pregnant and it just hasn't shown up yet. This causes me to buy 5 different types of test and try them all   x


----------



## FranWillow (Nov 15, 2019)

kara83 - It sounds like you've found a sensible clinic - I like it! I'll be thinking of you this Saturday   ......In case your test is positive you may find it useful to do a blood test on Monday; a beta HCG in the early stages can give you a good indication on how viable your pregnancy is.


----------

